
My boss asked me to use Orbit UI and I said No - gorkem
http://www.gorkem-ercan.com/2010/10/my-boss-asked-me-to-use-orbit-ui-and-i.html
======
wccrawford
No, his boss asked him if they -should-. He didn't tell him to use it. He did
what a boss should.

Sensationalist (and untrue) headline.

